
Cerberus – 18L mATX case - PascLeRasc
http://www.kimeraindustries.com/cerberus
======
oofabz
I use this one, it's only 12.5L:

[http://www.in-
win.com.tw/Corporate/en/goods.php?act=view&id=...](http://www.in-
win.com.tw/Corporate/en/goods.php?act=view&id=BK623)

------
orlybach
Is it just me or is this a complete rip off of the NCase?!
[https://www.ncases.com/](https://www.ncases.com/)

~~~
chx
[http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102](http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102)
Given they exist within the same forum surely someone would've noticed in two
years and 200K+ thread views on the Kimera thread.

------
bisby
This has the one thing I really want in a case: removable panels. I bought a
corsair obsidian 800d for 275$ back in the day. The top panel only has support
for up to 3x120mm radiator mounting. I wound up with a 2x140mm radiator that
has a super gross zip-tie mounting because I wasn't going to part with the
radiator or the case. So now looking for a quality case that has replaceable
panels to prevent this from ever happening again. Unfortunately, not looking
in the mATX range though.

------
ansible
Seems nice, but I was expecting some pictures of the inside, with components
installed. It is one thing for them to say it all fits well, it is another to
actually see it.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Here's some:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/45a14d/build_comp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/45a14d/build_complete_cerberus_the_18l_matx_usamade/)

------
jensen123
Finally an mATX case using SFX power supplies! Having to use the big ATX power
supplies have been annoying me for a while now.

~~~
yrro
Are the smaller fans on SFX power supplies louder?

~~~
jensen123
I currently have 2 computers with SFX power supplies. One is a 300W from
Silverstone and the other is a 350W from Be Quiet. Both of these are quiet. I
suppose if you need lots of power (like 500-600W), then the smaller fans on
the SFX power supplies could be a problem, but I haven't tried that.

------
pantalaimon
Why only one 5.25" slot?

~~~
astrodust
Why even one? It's 2016. What's going in there? An Ez-Bake Oven?
([http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/ezbake.shtml](http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/ezbake.shtml))

------
Finnucane
Price?

~~~
dogma1138
I'm betting on 350-400$ there are quite a few good high end and custom case
options at that price range already.

This case also doesn't look very water cooling friendly which is sad for a
modern mATX case at this level.

